
How Not to Explain Success - davesque
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/10/opinion/sunday/how-not-to-explain-success.html
======
davesque
The associated journal article, unfortunately, appears to be paywalled:

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0191886915...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0191886915301227)

